# Need help with my rebuild- The Goat is down



## Stitt_Taylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum and was hoping for some advice. I have a 2004 GTO with about 110,000 miles on it. At this point the engine is pulled because I had a fan go out, followed by a radiator and an overheated motor. All in all, the block itself is good. Unfortunately, the overheat has taken its toll on the guts. I had a valve seize up and cause it to backfire through the intake.Best I can tell, the cam lobes are worn along with the cam bearing. The Crankshaft seems to be good but it may be replaced for safe measure. rocker arms and pushrods are good but will probably need to replace valve springs and one of the rollers broke at the ears. Does anyone hear have any ideas in mind for a kit (or multiple) that will help with these pieces? I am planning on getting a 224/228 112 LSA cam put in but After that I am at a loss. I am also entertaining the idea of a 383 stroker kit but just not sure if it will be overly beneficial or cost effective given the miles on the engine. any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks guys and gals!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mileage wouldn't matter if you're doing a complete rebuild but it costs a lot, even more if you have someone do it. A stoker costs a lot more. You should be able to reuse your crank. Just have it checked. There is no "kit" but you should be able to source parts easily enough. You should replace all bearings, lifters, cam, oil pump, timing chain and now would be a great time to pick up some better heads as I wouldn't throw money at the 241s. You can get some 243s reasonably or CNC some 243s or spend a bunch on better ones. Heads really make a difference. A lot depends on your budget and goals. BTW that's a pretty small cam. Are you a A4 or M6?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
And I agree, the crank should be fine, have the rotating assembly balanced.


----------



## Stitt_Taylor (Nov 24, 2015)

M6. I'm currently searching for a machine shop in the Chattanooga, Tn area but they are few and far between. It looks like Arrow is about the only option for that and I haven't checked on the pricing yet. I'll take a look at the 243 heads though. The only thing I have found on stroker kits is a 383 for $2700 but that wont replace the parts that are broken unfortunately. I appreciate the help though guys. The overall goal is mainly to get it operational again but if I can come out with a few performance mods that bump up the hp I won't really complain. There really isn't a specific budget but if I had to place a number on it i would try to stay under $4000 or $5000.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It would depend a lot on if you are going to do most of the work yourself but if you are the machine shop work , bearings, cam, timing chain, LS7 lifters and LS2 trays, oil pump, basic 243 heads and little stuff should easily get in under $5,000 maybe even under $4,000. I took my engine apart and took the block and parts to a machine shop. They put in the cam bearings, fixed a lifter bore, line honed, balanced, spec'd every journal for clearance, and milled my flywheel and heads for under a $1,000. I also had other work done for that same amount related to my stroker build so it could be even less. "All" it took was bolting together and checking bolt torque. BTW working on an engine on a stand is awesome. 

If you really want to bump the HP instead of the stroker look at the heads and a better cam. With 243s, LTs and a Streetsweeper HT cam I had over 400 RWHP (about 480 hp crank) and great driveability.


----------

